# TUG TOP 30 rating question



## mlsmn (Nov 9, 2006)

Forgive me if this was answered somewhere else.

Is there a way for looking at more than the top 30
-like we used to be able to do?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

As I've played around with this, I've not found a way to see an overall global list of more than the 30 listed in the ratings homepage.  Of course, each of the regional lists comes up sorted by rating value initially.


----------



## short (Nov 10, 2006)

*I am working my way through the top 30*

I am working my way through the to 30.  I would really like to expand this to the top 50 or so.  Or anything over a 9.

I miss the total list you could sort by rating.  Bring this back if possible.

Short


----------

